# Moving Stress??



## aecarlton (Nov 5, 2012)

I just added 6 new hens, all 2 or 3 years old, to my flock of 6 first year girls. I didn't expect any of the new girl to lay. They seem to be molting and I read that after the first season, they stop laying during the winter. Today, I found that one of my new girls had added an egg to the nest box. Could they not be laying due to the stress of moving? They all are getting along well. Is there anything I can do to help them settle in more? Sorry this was so long


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, moving stress can stop their laying. Having new flock members can even stop the first residents from laying from time to time. Chickens are individuals, just like us and just like us, some handle stress better than others.
What I have observed with my own flocks is that pullets coming into their first winter that have already started laying in the fall will usually lay right on through, even with the decreased daylight. Then their second winter rolls around and all of a sudden you are like, where's my eggs? Keep in mind though that there are breeds that are fabulous at winter laying; my brahmas for instance. 
All you can do is give them time. Upping their protein intake will help with new feather growth.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, I agree with bird slave. In all of my years with chickens the spring peeps lay through the first winter, but by the time they are going through their second winter they lay fewer or not at all.

Production hybrids will many time lay through the second winter, but they fizzle and don't live as long (in my personal experience). So your older birds may not kick back in until after Ground Hog Day. That's the magical time when the light is back enough to kick start them. By Valentine's Day I am over run with eggs!!


----------



## aecarlton (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you both so much. All my new girls are settling in well. So far two of them are laying everyday. I am not sure how old any of the new girls are. Was told between first year and 3 years. They also lay much bigger eggs than my other girls. Could this be their age or because they are mixed breeds??


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

aecarlton said:


> Thank you both so much. All my new girls are settling in well. So far two of them are laying everyday. I am not sure how old any of the new girls are. Was told between first year and 3 years. They also lay much bigger eggs than my other girls. Could this be their age or because they are mixed breeds??


 Both breed and age.


----------



## bountyhunter69 (Sep 22, 2012)

i recently got 8 hens and 1 roo from same person..first 2 days i got 2 eggs per day..then for 5 days,i have got only 2 eggs total. They are diff breeds and i was told some were 1 yo and some 2 yo..im thinking that movin stress and shortened daylight is only problem with new flock..anyone else agree??


----------



## Becky67 (Mar 20, 2016)

I need to figure out why my chickens just stopped laying. I was getting 3-5 eggs a day. An it came a flood in there house and no more eggs? This is all before daylight savings time started? I have noticed some loose stools in the coop. Help plz.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It is entirely possible that flooding could cause enough stress to stop them laying. But a bit more information is needed, like how old they are, could they be going in to a molt? Contrary to popular belief not all chickens molt in the Fall/Winter. 

How bad was the flooding? Did it involve their coop?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

bountyhunter69 said:


> i recently got 8 hens and 1 roo from same person..first 2 days i got 2 eggs per day..then for 5 days,i have got only 2 eggs total. They are diff breeds and i was told some were 1 yo and some 2 yo..im thinking that movin stress and shortened daylight is only problem with new flock..anyone else agree??


Most people think that if they have 5 hens they should get 5 eggs a day and are surprised when they don't. Chickens have a million reasons not to lay . Some lay no matter what. They also take breaks from laying. I upped the protein level to 18% with All Flock and they've been laying up a storm. Even my 7-8.5 year olds. And oyster shell as an appetizer.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Forget winter and moving, my hens stop laying when it rains.... don't like getting their feet wet so they sit in the barn and sulk (while making sure to crab at me because I'm in control of the weather apparently...) and they go off laying for a few days. SIGH. They'll get back to it when they settle down.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I didn't do this well last year. I'm getting a dozen eggs a day from: 
3 silkies, 
2 Polish (one is 8 yrs old),
4 misfit hens (2 are 8 yrs old and one laid even when her broken leg was healing)
5 layers
2 Houdans

I have 6 other layers, but the crow steals all their eggs so I don't know how many.

They get All Flock at 18%. I'm drowning in eggs, I must have near 80 in the fridge. I should stand in the road and give them away!
I have 10 roosters.


----------

